# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم(2) Vs جزيرة الفيل(1) السبت 29-مايو-2010 دوري سوداني الممتاز

## البرنسيسه

*




يحل زعيم الكره السودانيه وفخرها غدا السبت ضيفا على فريق جزيرة الفيل العنيد فى الجولة13ضمن مباريات الدورى السودانى الممتاز...

المريخ الذى يسعى الى تعزيز صدارته وتأكيد جدارته يواجه الافيال الذين اعتادوا على احراج القمه....فهل يفعلها ابناء فاروق جبرة ام ان لكاربونى ورفاق الملك كلمة اخرى؟؟؟

كيف تتوقع ان تكون المباراة؟؟؟؟ 

وهل سيلعب المريخ بنفس روح مباراتيه الاخيرتين؟؟؟

ماهو توقعك لتشكيل المريخ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*البرنسيسه السلام عليكم
نتمنى ان يقدم فتية الزعيم غدا عرضا ونتيجة ثطمئنا
للقاء الرشاريش الذي سيذوقون ويلات الحر فى بورتسودان الليله
والله اكبر والنصر للزعيم وكراعك خضراء فى السبت الأخضر !!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله الزعيم سيواصل عروضه القويه ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تحياتى للجميع وشكرا على المرور ....وبأذن الله مريخنا يصطاد الفيل ويقلع سنه

                  تخريمه

السوكرتا كييييييييييييييييييييييييف؟؟

         احتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*البرنسيسة صباح الخير للمرة الثانية
مهما تغيرت التشكيلة فالنصر حليفنا ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

البرنسيسة صباح الخير للمرة الثانية
مهما تغيرت التشكيلة فالنصر حليفنا ان شاءالله



اخى حافظ  تحياتى واحتراماتى

نتمنى فوز المريخ على الافيال ونثق فيهم.....لكن لا للاستهتار بهم فهذا الفريق كاد ان يفعلها امام الهلال فى بداية الدورى...كل ما نرجوه العوده بالنقاط الثلاث والمحافظه على نظافة الشباك

مشكور على المرور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*برنسيييييييسة
انا خايف والله تكوجينا
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

برنسيييييييسة
انا خايف والله تكوجينا



 


أنا ما قلت حاجة!!!!!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					



أنا ما قلت حاجة!!!!!



ههههههههههههههههههه
غندور بطل فتن
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

برنسيييييييسة
انا خايف والله تكوجينا



قنوان هي ملكة الكجوجية
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قنوان هي ملكة الكجوجية



 

يعنى كلهم كده ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟













أنا ما نضمت كلو كلو !!!!!!!
*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*متوقعة فوز الزعيم بثلاثة حارقة تغيظ به جلافيط العارضة شمال
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*البرينسية 
وكل الصفوة وشهم حلو إن شاء الله ...



والنصر بإذن الله حليف الزعيم ...



قووووووووولوا يااااااارب ...
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lacke of love
					

البرينسية 
وكل الصفوة وشهم حلو إن شاء الله ...



والنصر بإذن الله حليف الزعيم ...



قووووووووولوا يااااااارب ...



يا اااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*منتصرييين   و3 ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الصفوى

*منتصرين ان شاالله
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

برنسيييييييسة
انا خايف والله تكوجينا



والله يا رياض مشيتك مدنى مااااااااااااااااامطمنانى:a7rjtne::a7rjtne:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
ان شاء الله مفتاح خير يا برنسيسة


3 أهداف وثنائية للعجب
*

----------


## redstar

*النصر لنا باذن الله وانشاء الله نشوف مريخ بنفس اخر مبارة لعبها بكل نشاط وحيوية يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
بطولة سوداني ون للدوري الممتاز
الجولة الثالثة عشر 
المكان : مدني
الزمان : الثامنة مساء السبت 29/5/2010 م 
المباراة منقولة على تلفزيون السودان

[/justify]
طبعا دا اول بوست مباراة افتحوا الله يسهل ويكون بوست خير على الزعيم
وانشاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انشاءالله وشك يكون حلو علينا

على فكرة انا فاتحه بوست عن نفس الموضوع

تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*يا انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انشاءالله وشك يكون حلو علينا

على فكرة انا فاتحه بوست عن نفس الموضوع

تحياتى واحتراماتى



 اسف والله يابرنسيسة ما شفتا البوست حقك ومستعد للانسحاب فورا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اسف والله يابرنسيسة ما شفتا البوست حقك ومستعد للانسحاب فورا



لا يااخى ما فى اى مشكله كلو عشان خاطر الزعيم

انشاءالله يكون البوست بتاعك فأل حسن علينا

 مرة اخرى

تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

لا يااخى ما فى اى مشكله كلو عشان خاطر الزعيم

انشاءالله يكون البوست بتاعك فأل حسن علينا

مرة اخرى

تحياتى واحتراماتى



تشكرى يازوق
تخريمة:
اليشوف زوقك هنا ما يشوف طولة لسانك فى كرسى المنبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

تشكرى يازوق
تخريمة:
اليشوف زوقك هنا ما يشوف طولة لسانك فى كرسى المنبر



شكرا على الدمج:oao5:...

 رد التخريمه

لكل مقام مقال

تخريمه تانى

انا لسانى طويل:a38::a38:



                 :ANSmile09::ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يا بنت الليلة فتحتي البوست الله يستر 
انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الله يستــــــــــتر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياربى تدينا الفى مردنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله  يستــــــــــتر
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الله  يستــــــــــتر



الله يستر دى عشان المطرة ولا عشان خالد فتح البوست؟؟؟




                                          :a36:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الله يستر دى عشان المطرة ولا عشان خالد فتح البوست؟؟؟




:a36:



 
اصبح البوست مشترك بينك وبين خالد بعد دمج البوستين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الله يستر دى عشان المطرة ولا عشان خالد فتح البوست؟؟؟




:a36:



 

اها البوست فتحو بي اسمك الله يستر علينا بالجد 





*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اصبح البوست مشترك بينك وبين خالد بعد دمج البوستين



يعنى فى الهوا سوا:lop::lop:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اها البوست فتحو بي اسمك الله يستر علينا بالجد 










خالد...عليك الله ما اوصيك على العجب دا:dn3::dn3:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا اوفق الزعيم 

اتوقع الكورة 3/0 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*سوف تكون اسهل كورة يلعبها المريخ ، وما اظن فريق الجزيرة يصمد امام المريخ باي حال من الاحوال .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*منتصرين بأذن الله   		
*

----------


## السيد

*البرنسيسة الواحد بقي يتفائل بيك بس الكوره دي يأخوانا انا أعفوني منها وربنا يوفق الافضل

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الله يستر دى عشان المطرة ولا عشان خالد فتح البوست؟؟؟




:a36:



 الله يستر دى يابرنسيسة عشان  انتى معايا فى البوست
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*يااااارب منتصرين ووارغو برضو رجل المباراة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يااااااااااااارب يا كريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*امين يا برنسيسة الله ينصرنا الليله
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يا كريم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*دقائق معدودة وننتقل الى الاستاد للاستمتاع بالسهرة الكروية بقيادة عازف الكورال عجبكو و ستيفن حارقو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى وافتخر
					

دقائق معدودة وننتقل الى الاستاد للاستمتاع بالسهرة الكروية بقيادة عازف الكورال عجبكو و ستيفن حارقو



بختكم ومنصوريييييييين باذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*انشاء الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ان شاء الله منصورين يارب 
وأنا متفائل جداً بأرضنا الخضراء
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

يا بنت الليلة فتحتي البوست الله يستر 
انشاء الله منتصرين



 





















*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ان شاء الله منصورين يارب 
وأنا متفائل جداً بأرضنا الخضراء



انشاء الله يااااارب ربنا يسمع منك يابركه

وين انت؟؟؟سآآآآآآلين منك والله
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*بأذن الله منتصرين
هي لتأكيد الصداره
بجداره.
ولزيادة الهلع لحبايبنا
الجلافيط
ويا ريت وارقو يفك
الارتباط ويحلق بعيدا
في صدارة الهدافين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياربى تدينا الفى مردنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*اللهم انصر الزعيم ...
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إبتدأ الان الاستديو التحليلي 
تلفزيون السودان
يقدمه الصفوة كمال سويكت
المحلل محمود جبارة السادة

*

----------


## غندور

*وين سيد البوست ده؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إتصال مباشر من داخل الاستاد
الاضاءة (تعبانة)



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*محمد كمال
الباشا
سفاري
سعيد
لاسانا
الزومة
قلق
نجم الدين
وورغو
العجب
راجي

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وين سيد البوست ده؟؟؟؟




مشينا صلينا وجرينا السبحه

     تخريمه
:1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*يارب العرش العظيم انصر المريخ ... يااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرمؤزر يالله يسر امر لاعبي المريخ واجعل شباك خصمه مفتوحه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصرنا يارب ...
*

----------


## nona

*ايهاب معلق من مدني تمام
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

محمد كمال
الباشا
سفاري
سعيد
لاسانا
الزومة
قلق
نجم الدين
وورغو
العجب
راجي




منصورين بأذن الله

وارغو ده يعمل حسابو شديد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ادونا رابط تلفزيون سريع الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو, محب الزعيم, مريخي صعب, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, Ehab M. Ali, nona, شمس الدين شريف, غندور 



منورين والله يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

عجبكو, محب الزعيم, مريخي صعب, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, ehab m. Ali, nona, شمس الدين شريف, غندور 



منورين والله يا شباب



دعواتك يا ملك

افتح تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكورة باديه ادونا رابط تلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

إتصال مباشر من داخل الاستاد

الاضاءة (تعبانة) 




هوبة مساء الخير بدينا من حسع الله يستر من العوارض 
يارب النصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بصات حلوة ماشاء الله ...
منصورين باذن الله ,,,
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*المذيع ده سمج
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

دعواتك يا ملك

افتح تلفزيون السودان



 
والله يا برنسيسة التلفزيون بايظ عشان كده بفتش في رابط التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*منصورين باذن الله
وما النصر إلا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جانبية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ماشاء الله لعب الخمسميه ظااااهر

دكة البدلاء دى مالها عامله زى الخور كده

ركنيه للمريخ والتنفيذ من قلق والان تماس ويبعدها الفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا رب النصر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فضل بابور يسدد تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الله بابور ده مالو 
من اولها يسدد ؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الجلافيط المعانا شغالين يلا يا افيال
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الكوة حلوه ولعب الخمسميه ظاهر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قنوان حمد لله على السلامة شرفتي انشاء الله وشك فل
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*طمنتينا يابرنسيسة وانشاءالله يزيدو ويلعبو لعب المليون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ماشاء الله الصفوة يمثلوا حضور انيق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بابور دا مالو مدور كدا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ماشاء الله الصفوة يمثلوا حضور انيق



انتى حاضرة الكورة من وين يا بت؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول والمبارة مازالة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاكم رابط تلفزون وكت ما دايرين تدوني 


http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...an/Sudan-2.htm
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

قنوان حمد لله على السلامة شرفتي انشاء الله وشك فل



 احيييي يا نونا جواندي فاكي فيني اشاعه قال انا كج:nrfza:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*راجى بيلعب بى انانيه شديده وغير متعاون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انتى حاضرة الكورة من وين يا بت؟؟؟



من خلف الكواليس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يستر عندنا جارنا لما يجي بكجها وهسي جاء
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وارغو وارغو وارغو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ركلة مرمى للافيال
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رابط مشاهدة الكورة 
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...an/Sudan-2.htm
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

احيييي يا نونا جواندي فاكي فيني اشاعه قال انا كج:nrfza:



حمدآ لله على سلامتك....
عيادتك شغالة ولاشنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## nona

*لاعب من الافيال على الارض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للافيال
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يا ساده النص داير تظبيط
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*محمد كمال ينقذ مرمانا
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الله يستر عندنا جارنا لما يجي بكجها وهسي جاء



 الزول ده لازم يتخارج
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله ينقذ محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*النص تعبان يجب المراجعة ياكاربوني
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*جزيرة الفيل يؤدي المباراة بحماس كبير
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جانبية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فووووووووووووووووووووووق فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

جزيرة الفيل يؤدي المباراة بحماس كبير



 الله يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مخالفه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*دفاع مع قلق
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

فووووووووووووووووووووووق فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق



 شنو الفوق ده
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

حمدآ لله على سلامتك....
عيادتك شغالة ولاشنو؟؟؟



شغاله جابو لي قاروره بي اسعاف من بور سودان وناويه اوديه احمد شرفي
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ياخي نا قيلك قلت قوون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياررررب قوووووون ياررررب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لسة مافي قوون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دعواتكم للمريخ يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*النجيله دى ونجيلة الزريبه حلاقهم واحد ولا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عجبكو الله يجازيك فوق دي قريتها قون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

شنو الفوق ده



 


اداء لعيبة المريخ يا طوكراوي    :wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الزن يا شباب فيها كم دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شغاله جابو لي قاروره بي اسعاف من بور سودان وناويه اوديه احمد شرفي



ما بتتوصى......
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عجبكو الله يجازيك فوق دي قريتها قون



 


اصبري باذن الله حاكتبها هسي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*شباب انقلو كويس نحن معتمدين عليكم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الحكم منو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*العجب وفرصة جميلة ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*نصف ساعة ادا رتيب وهدف ضائع من عجبكو
*

----------


## قنوان

*والله روحنا اتشحتفت اريتني كان مشيت مدني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شباب انقلو كويس نحن معتمدين عليكم



 



ليه يا دكتورة انتي وين هاك رابط الازاعة

http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو رتاج
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جزيرة الفيل واداء ضاغط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 30 من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اكرر  النص تعبان ياكاربوني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*البرنسيسة لا اسكت الله لك حس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*موسى الزومه ومواصلة التمرير الخاطئ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب الدعوات وين دي اهم من اي شئ
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*نصك كعب يا معلم وعجبكو كده بيقطع بدرى وخايفين من سييييييييك
*

----------


## nona

*يارب النصر ااامين يارررب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يارب يا كريم هون على الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قوووووووووون قلق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلق والهدف الاول ...
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قلق يا عجيب

*

----------


## nona

*مبالغة يا قلق مبرررروك مبررررروم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*جميل
قول 1
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

قوووووووووون قلق



اححححححححححححححححححححححح
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الجماعة ضغطون ارتفع والسكري كمان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لسان حال الجلافيط(خواطر فيل)
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



معقولة يابرنسيسة قربنا نجيب التاني :ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الجماعة ضغطون ارتفع والسكري كمان



استلمى يا قنوان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الى الامام يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لاسانا على الارض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نيل الحصاحيصا يتفوق على الخرطوم 1-0
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

معقولة يابرنسيسة قربنا نجيب التاني :ansmile09:



كدى قولى بسم الله

الجهاز تقييييييييييييل والفرحه اكبر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قلق يضيع هدف بانانية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*معقوله يا قلق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فاروق جبرة وحرقة شديدة من الهدف
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فاروق جبرة ما فضل ليهو الا يقول هاليفا هاليفااااااا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

قلق يضيع هدف بانانية



نونا هههههههههههه
متين قلبتي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 45 ومازال الزعيم متقدماً بهدف
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نونا هههههههههههه
متين قلبتي



ساده بدل افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*2 زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فضل دقيقة  والوقت الاضافي 2 دقبقة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انتو الزمن ده جاري ولا انا غلطانه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ساده بدل افريكانو



هو مدسي وين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*غندور, أبو وفاء, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب الزعيم, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخي صعب, مرهف, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, اوباما, Ehab M. Ali, nona, عاطف عوض, عجبكو, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, قنوان
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انتهى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسديدة خادعة للافيال لكن الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحمد لله الشوط انتهي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هو مدسي وين



فى استنبول ياكل فى الشاورما
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إحصائيات سريعة من الشوط الأول..

الركنيات ل..
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 1

التسديدات المباشرة نحو المرمي ل...
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 2

حالات التسلل علي ..
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 0


المخالفات ل..
المريخ 5
الجزيرة 5


*

----------


## nona

*انشاء الله الشوط الثاني مزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بوهيات المهندس الحائزة على شهداة الايزو


اصل الالوان
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يا جماعة يا دوب داخل 

الشوط الاول كم كم 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*زيت الفلت خليناه 
زيت صباح
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لموضوع حالياً: 18 (18 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, أبو وفاء, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب الزعيم, محي الدين طه أحمد, مرهف, البرنسيسه+, الصفوى, Ehab M. Ali, kramahmad, nona+, زقزاق, عاطف عوض, غندور, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, قنوان
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار عبده
					

يا جماعة يا دوب داخل 

الشوط الاول كم كم 






هدف للمريخ .. بدرالدين قلق


تخريمة..
ذكرتنا محمدمامون
 
*

----------


## غندور

*ما عاجبانى الكورة دى ابدآ......
لم اشعر بطعم المريخ ووسط الملعب دايرشغل
العجب وحيدآ وسط وهجوم
وارغو  كما عودنا دائمآ
راجى ومحاولات خجولة للغاية
قلق ..اجتهاد بين حين واخر
لاسانا ....مالو الليلة
سعيد زى لاسانا
موسى......
طيب التشكيلة دى ما ناقصة؟؟؟
ود كمال الحارس وثبات
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار عبده
					

يا جماعة يا دوب داخل 

الشوط الاول كم كم 



 

واحد صفر قلق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هدف للمريخ .. بدرالدين قلق


تخريمة..
ذكرتنا محمدمامون



مساء الخير ياهندسة مدني كيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

تسديدة خادعة للافيال لكن الحمد لله





الزومه مرات بشتت الكورة في حتات عجيبه ... لكن محمد كمال كان طاااااااااااااائر معاها ماشاءالله والله اكبر وبالتوفيق للزعيم في الشوط الثاني ..
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هدف للمريخ .. بدرالدين قلق


تخريمة..
ذكرتنا محمدمامون



 


اي والله هو الليلة وين اكون في منتدى الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

ما عاجبانى الكورة دى ابدآ......
لم اشعر بطعم المريخ ووسط الملعب دايرشغل
العجب وحيدآ وسط وهجوم
وارغو  كما عودنا دائمآ
راجى ومحاولات خجولة للغاية
قلق ..اجتهاد بين حين واخر
لاسانا ....مالو الليلة
سعيد زى لاسانا
موسى......
طيب التشكيلة دى ما ناقصة؟؟؟
ود كمال الحارس وثبات






 الحمدلله
والله يا غندور أنا داير النتيجة بس 
اولاد جبرة ديل خطيرين
وربنا يستر 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

نيل الحصاحيصا يتفوق على الخرطوم 1-0




[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]نيلك نيلك جرى قدامك [/marq]




فى الحصاحيصا كورة حديثة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مساء الخير ياهندسة مدني كيف





منيــــــــــــــــــــــــــحة
 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					


تخريمة..
ذكرتنا محمدمامون
 




مالك عينا الزول دا هسى بجى الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

ما عاجبانى الكورة دى ابدآ......









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لم اشعر بطعم المريخ ووسط الملعب دايرشغل
العجب وحيدآ وسط وهجوم
وارغو كما عودنا دائمآ
راجى ومحاولات خجولة للغاية
قلق ..اجتهاد بين حين واخر
لاسانا ....مالو الليلة
سعيد زى لاسانا
موسى......
طيب التشكيلة دى ما ناقصة؟؟؟
ود كمال الحارس وثبات





يا غندور .. إن شاء الله المريخ يكسب هذه المباراة بأقل جهد ممكن بعيداً عن الاصابات والكروت استعداداً للجلافيط .. لا نُريد أداءاً وعرضاً برازيلياً .. نُريد الثلاث نقاط بأقصر الطرق وبأقل جهد ..
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم وهليل بورسودان

الأهلي الخرطوم متقدم بهدف حتي نهاية الشوط الأول

*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*القادم في الشوط الثاني احلي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

منيــــــــــــــــــــــــــحة
 



هندسه ما تتدقس الت

قااااااااعد فى البلد دى ما سافر

لو كان سافر كان حتكون دى النتيجه؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

إحصائيات سريعة من الشوط الأول..

الركنيات ل..
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 1

التسديدات المباشرة نحو المرمي ل...
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 2

حالات التسلل علي ..
المريخ 2
الجزيرة 0


المخالفات ل..
المريخ 5
الجزيرة 5



























حبيبنا غندور
رأيك يهمنا
 
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هدف للمريخ .. بدرالدين قلق


تخريمة..
ذكرتنا محمدمامون



انت محمد مامون وين ماظاهر في البوست مشي مدني ولا شنو!
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هندسه ما تتدقس الت

قااااااااعد فى البلد دى ما سافر

لو كان سافر كان حتكون دى النتيجه؟؟؟



صورتك شديدة لكن
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

 الحمدلله

والله يا غندور أنا داير النتيجة بس 
اولاد جبرة ديل خطيرين
وربنا يستر 



ان شاء الله منصورين بس دايرة ليها شوية كسبرة وشمار


 








( ما شمار البرنسيسة وجماعتها)
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انت محمد مامون وين ماظاهر في البوست مشي مدني ولا شنو!



لو مشى مدنى كان دا حالنا ركزى ياحنونة ركزى
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*         ياشباب وارغو دة ماكفاهو يقوم الحكم يديهو بطاقة ويحرمنا منو للجلافيط
*

----------


## غندور

*بسم الله الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## nona

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*شوف بهاء بيتقطع كيف؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## nona

*خروج بهاء وكاد ان يفعلها وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياجماعة كاربوني دا مايغير النص
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ابتلال الملعب يؤثر على تحركات الفريقين
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

لو مشى مدنى كان دا حالنا ركزى ياحنونة ركزى



مركزة بس انت مشيت وين وجيت اوع تكون مشيت مدني وريت كاربوني التغيرات هههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

خروج بهاء وكاد ان يفعلها وارغو



نونا خلى الشمار عمك غندور زعلااااااااااااااااااااان:enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم نسالك النصر المبين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بدا اللعب باستهتار شديد من ريد استارز
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أدرك هليل الساهل التعادل مع أهلي الخرطوم

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نونا خلى الشمار عمك غندور زعلااااااااااااااااااااان:enfjaar:



 الله لا جاب زعل وانشاء الله خير
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ربك سترها والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ما شاء الله 


عجبكو, أبو وفاء, محمد كمال, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخي صعب, مرهف, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, kramahmad, najma, nona, زقزاق, عاطف عوض, غندور, ودالبكي, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, قنوان
*

----------


## غندور

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارب نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مافي متابعة للركنية دي

*

----------


## غندور

*العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*واحد لا يطمئننا
*

----------


## nona

*لابد من قوون اضافي للاطمئنان
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ورونا الاخبار أول بأول
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قون للجزيرةه
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بابور سواها وقعد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بابور ده اسم شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بابور يدرك التعادل للافيال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بابور يدرك التعادل  استهتار وعدم تركيز
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كده المريخ حيولع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كورة مقتوحة تباعد لاطراف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مخالفة لجزيرة الفيل 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الله يستر الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لابد من  استبدال راجي وادخال السعودي
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*تسديدة قوية يتصدى لها الحارس 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ في الشوط الثاني ادار رتيب وتباعد في الخطوط
                        	*

----------


## nona

*النص النص فاكي ياكاربوني
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قون يلغيه الحكم بداعي التسلل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف منقوط لقلق تسلل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*العجب قطع عديل
17 دقيقة
*

----------


## nona

*جزيرة الفيل كرات سريعة
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ربع ساعة تمر من الشوط الثاني وما زالت النتيجة 1/1
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عبدالحميد بديل لسعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*السعودى بديلا للسعودى
*

----------


## nona

*تبديل السعودي بديل السعودي
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*دخول السعودي وخروج سعيد 
*

----------


## nona

*الزومة والكرات الخاطئة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لاول مرة كاربوني يقف
                        	*

----------


## najma

*اللهم استر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جانبية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مشروع هدف ضائع من قلق
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*القائم يرفض لقلق تسجيل الهدف الثاني 
*

----------


## nona

*كرة كادت ان تدخل ولكن تصطدم بالعارضة من قلق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هجمات سريعة مرتدة من الافيال
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الاهداف الضائعة دي تخوووف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة مع السعودي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ناس اذا حدث ما نغشاه اياكم والتضجر 


والاساءة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*http://www.sportsfm104.com/
*

----------


## nona

*تباعد في جميع الاطراف
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*النص 
النص
النص
النص
النص  
النص
النص
النص
النص
النص
النص
النص
النص
*

----------


## nona

*ياررررب يارررب الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ناس اذا حدث ما نغشاه اياكم والتضجر 


والاساءة للزعيم



لا عاش من اساء للزعيم
*

----------


## nona

*تمريرات بطئية من لعيبة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*الله يستر
عاوزين حبه همة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 27 ولسه تعادل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 27 ومازالت تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*27 دقيقة والزمن جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارى

الحقنا يا لحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق بعيد
*

----------


## nona

*ناسف يا كابتن العجب لابد من التبديل
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مخالفة للمريخ على خط الـ 18
*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة في مكان جميل ياااااااررررررب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*يا سااااااااااااااااتر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مخالفة في منطقة ممتاز على راس خط 18
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مخالفه فى منطقة جميله اتمنى ان يستثمرها المريخ
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*العجب يحتاج إلى  تغيير لينصلح حال النص .
                        	*

----------


## najma

*مخالفة ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا رب قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قلق يسدد بقوة وبهاء الدين يخرج
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*بهاء الدين يتصدى لها 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضاعة 


باذن الله الكورنة قووووووون
                        	*

----------


## najma

*طلعت كورنر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركتية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بهاء الدين والمتابعه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركنية مرة ثانية يستلم بهاءالدين
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بهاء الدين استلم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة للافيال
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*دعواتكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مصعب يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*دخول مصعب بعد غيبة
*

----------


## nona

*شباب يلا الدعوات وين 
ياارررررررررب ياررررررب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*يااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 34
                        	*

----------


## غندور

* 
ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للمريخ ياررررب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كورنــــــــــــــــر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مصعب بديل للعجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يستلم بهاء الدين كرات عالية مابتنفع
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*دخول مصعب وخروج العجب 
*

----------


## najma

*دخول مصـــعب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الزمن الزمن يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مخالفة لجزيرة الفيل 
*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 37 ولسه تعادل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 84
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 38 مازالت تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*5 دقائق متبقية
*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تبقت خمسة دقائق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المزيع دا جنني الله يجازيك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البابور ده مدور دويرة شينه خلاص
                        	*

----------


## najma

*والله قررربت تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بهاء الدين نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 43 ولسه تعادل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## غندور

*ققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققوووووووووو  وووووووووونننننننننننننننننننننننننن
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبالغة مبالغة مبالغة انا فرحانة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*وشك حلو ود مامون
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قووووون لاسانا في الدقيقة 90 
*

----------


## najma

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يلا صفر ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## najma

*لاساااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*4 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله لمن صدعت عشان كده انقطعت
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مخالفة للجزيرة 
*

----------


## nona

*المزيع يكرر ممكن العودة للافيال ياخونا دا كلام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ايوووووووووووووووي


ايووووووووووووووووووووي


اي ده الشغل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*صفر يا حكم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*انتهت المبارة مبررررروك
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله أكبر ... مع دخلتي المريخ غلب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*مبروووك النقاط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الففففففففففففففففففففف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووو  ووككككككككككككككك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*باي الافيال ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*في ضيف دخل 
دخل كيف
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله رب العالمين . 
وشكراً اللاعبين الذين لم يخذلونا .
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك الصدارة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ يقتال الافيال عبال نقتال الهلال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*صدارة وريادة وتميز رغم كيد الحاسدين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحمد لله والله فرحااااااااااان لمن غلط الله يديك العافية يا لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*محمد مامون الليلة أنقذت ليك جماعة من نقتنا وريحت الكيبورد


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

في ضيف دخل 
دخل كيف



والله يا نونا من قبيل لافت نظرى وقلت بعد الكورة اسأل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرنسيسه, محمد كمال+, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخي صعب, الصفوى, الغسينابي, Ehab M. Ali, kakoool, kramahmad, m_mamoon, najma, nona, عاطف عوض, عجبكو, غندور, ودالبكي, نزار عبده, طارق حامد  

مبروكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جميعا
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحمـــــدلله
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*ا ح ح ح ح ح ح ح
يادوب اتنفستا كنتا مدبرس
نحمدك يارب و نشكر فضلك
وربنا يحفظك يالاسانا يامقاتل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*وين سيد البوست ده؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*احلي مافي المباراة انو حارقوووووووووووووووووووو مااخد كرت والله كنت خايف سبت يديهو واحد 
*

----------


## acba77

*مليار مبروك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وشكم حلو ياناس مدني وكل الفي البوست وما ننسي البرنسيسة جميعكم
الف الف مبروك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*الفيل الفيل خرطومو طويل
مابمشي برا
اخوانو معا


بس كيف يفارق الصف ينضرب زيو  وزي اي  فريق
والكلام لناس اتحمصي


تراليون دشليون سراليون كل مبروك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هوووي ياناس مدني ورونا الفرحة من ارض الواقع الشمار كاتلنا ياهوبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يلا  واحد يدينا الاقوان سريع ولا الليله رياض مافي



*

----------


## nona

*ود كمال وين التبريكات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارئيس مبروك شايفنك لابد في البوست شاركنا بالتبريكات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مازال الضيف موجود
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الليلة حالفة يابرنسيسة اتم المشاركة رقم 1000 في البوست بتاع المبارة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*شباب مدني الله فوق مدني 
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحمدلله في الاول والاخير نتمنى ان يكون ختامها مسك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب خلاص دي المشاركة رقم  
مبرووك يازعيم تستاهل المشاركة 1000 تكون ليك 
فرحانة بيك كل النجوم لانام بريقا لا انطفا 
هيبة يالمريخ هيبة ياالنجمة 
احبك احب نجومك من دفاعك لهجومك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الليلة حالفة يابرنسيسة اتم المشاركة رقم 1000 في البوست بتاع المبارة



nona
مريخابي أون لاين

 

 

تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2010
رقم العضوية: 2004
الدولة: امدرمان الثورة الحارة الاولي
الإقامة: امدرمان
المشاركات: 999 
بمعدل: 8.85 (مشاركة/اليوم) 
التقييم: 11 

==========
شرطة اون لاين
:1 (44):
الف مبروك الالفية مقدماً
:wrd:
...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب خلاص دي المشاركة رقم 
مبرووك يازعيم تستاهل المشاركة 1000 تكون ليك 
فرحانة بيك كل النجوم لانام بريقا لا انطفا 
هيبة يالمريخ هيبة ياالنجمة 
احبك احب نجومك من دفاعك لهجومك



 


مبروك يا نونا :oao12::oao12::oao12::oao12::oao12:
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




محمد مامون الليلة أنقذت ليك جماعة من نقتنا وريحت الكيبورد





بس لقيتني كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مريخ العجب فن وطرب
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*آلاف التهاني لكل
صفوة بلادي بصدارة
الدوره الأولى للممتاز
ولم يتبقى لنا غير
هلال زرقان لكي تصبح
النتيجه عشره على عشره
‏
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الضرب بدور يا أخوان ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تالف الف مبروك . والله اولاد فاروق جبرة نشفو ريقنا عدييييييييييييل كده..... وتانى توبة من فتح بوست لى مباراة الا تكون مضمونة ومع حمام ميت زى ناس بنى زرقان وكده
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووك يا شباب
لكن الركب سايبه لى هسه
عايز اتداخل معاكم اثناء المباراة لكن الأعصاب كانت تالفه
الاولاد الليله عملوها فينا !!
*

----------


## asim saif

*لاساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا ده مجرم
المغروض الحكومه تحاكمو ده مجرم 
وب علي كتلو
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وين سيد البوست ده؟؟؟؟




اسفين والله ياغندور كنت فى مكان شغل لا نت لا تلفزيون والله الشمار بجينى بالتلفون . لكن كنت عارف البرنسيسة وبقية الشباب ما بقصرو. ومشكور على السوال
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

nona

مريخابي أون لاين
 
 

تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2010
رقم العضوية: 2004
الدولة: امدرمان الثورة الحارة الاولي
الإقامة: امدرمان
المشاركات: 999 
بمعدل: 8.85 (مشاركة/اليوم) 
التقييم: 11  
==========
شرطة اون لاين
:1 (44):
الف مبروك الالفية مقدماً
:wrd:

...



 
الف الف مبروك
مليار مبروك وعقبال مليار مشاركة فى رحاب اونلاين
ونتمنى دوما مزيدا من المشاركات ومزيدا من انتصارات الزعيم
*

----------


## أبو علي

*اليوم الزعيم رغم الانتصار جاء على غير العاده فى الشوط الثانى بعيدا عن مستوى المباريات السابقه... نتمنى ان يكون كاربونى وقف على الاخطاء لان مبارة الهلهيل لا تحتمل أخطاء اليوم. . مبروكات علينا نقاط المباره
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الليلة حالفة يابرنسيسة اتم المشاركة رقم 1000 في البوست بتاع المبارة



والله يا نونا الفرحه بقت فرحتين قتلة الفيل ومريخابيه اون لاين...انشاء الله دايما اون لاين ودايما كلنا فرحانين ومبسوطين

والف مبروك يا عسل وتستاهلى اكتر من كده


                        :047:

                    دى عشان لو فى حفلة وكده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اسفين والله ياغندور كنت فى مكان شغل لا نت لا تلفزيون والله الشمار بجينى بالتلفون . لكن كنت عارف البرنسيسة وبقية الشباب ما بقصرو. ومشكور على السوال



هوووووى يا خالد الشغل ولا كنت خايف يقولوا عليك كج؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ود كمال وين التبريكات



ود كمال مفروض يعتكف من الليله لغاية يوم 10عشان يظبط الكجور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هوووووى يا خالد الشغل ولا كنت خايف يقولوا عليك كج؟؟؟؟



 هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى
ابدا والله يابرنسيسة انا واثق من نفسى لكن يمكن يكون خفت من حكاية دمج البوست . لانو سامع انو شريكى فى البوست كج وكده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى
ابدا والله يابرنسيسة انا واثق من نفسى لكن يمكن يكون خفت من حكاية دمج البوست . لانو سامع انو شريكى فى البوست كج وكده



صدقنى يا خالد يا اخوى عمك غندور ماااااااااااااتصدقوا  


                 تخريمه

عم غندور:dn2:
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الحمدلله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته أن وفق المريخ للفوز دون جهد كبير ودون انزارات ودون اصابات ..... وهذا هو المطلوب .. وجهازنا الفني أدري بالسلبيات والايجابيات وبالتوفيق للزعيم إن شاءالله يوم 10 ..... ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووك.
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

صدقنى يا خالد يا اخوى عمك غندور ماااااااااااااتصدقوا 


تخريمه

عم غندور:dn2:



 خلاص يابرنسيسة من هسع نديك بوست مبارة يوم 10\6 عشان نقطع الشك باليقين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

خلاص يابرنسيسة من هسع نديك بوست مبارة يوم 10\6 عشان نقطع الشك باليقين



خالدونا من هسا بوست يوم10حصريا لى محمد كمال(دكتوراة فى كج الجلافيط)الحاضر يكلم الغايب
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

خالدونا من هسا بوست يوم10حصريا لى محمد كمال(دكتوراة فى كج الجلافيط)الحاضر يكلم الغايب



 بالتوفيق ياود كمال وعقبال ما تكج الجماعة 100 سنة لى قدام
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حقيقى يا جماعة وللامانه البوست مشترك بينى وبين الاخ خالد وذلك بعد دمج البوستين...فله التحيه والاحترام...واذا فى امكانية يا ادارة الاسم يكون مشترك

تقبلوا تحياتى واحتراماتى وتصبحون على الف خير وكان حيين بنتلاقى
                        	*

----------

